# Yellow Lab holding fry??



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I noticed when I fed my fish this afternoon that one of my yellow labs would swim up to the granule but refuse to eat it.. then I noticed that there is a lump in the lower jaw.. Is this fish holding eggs or fry?? If so, is there something special I should be doing?? :help:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Good job peach. Sounds like you have babys. Do you have another (empty) tank you can put her in?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

not today - I may have to take a trip up to my moms and get that one I seen in her storage shed


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds like she has eggs in her mouth ... Most young females will end up eating there fry if they get hungry enough, get harassed enough or simply forget they have a mouthful.... 
If you have a seperate tank for her, she may relax enoough to continue holding until they are ready to come out.
You could also Molest the fish by stripping her of the eggs and tumbling the eggs in a container with an airstone and some methyln blue.


Either way CONGRADS  

.... Look close you might find a few other females holding also. Usually when I have one holding there is a few others..

If you Quarantine her provide a couple hiding places for her it will help her feel secure without the other fish in the tank...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats Peach! I have special homemade holding containers here no net's envolved, simply hang on the inside of tank and the fry cannot get sucked through either, LMK if interested i can send it along with the fish food! 

Congrats!
-MP


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Congrats Peach! I have special homemade holding containers here no net's envolved, simply hang on the inside of tank and the fry cannot get sucked through either, LMK if interested i can send it along with the fish food!
> 
> Congrats!
> -MP


I would love to have one of those homemade holding containers! :-D 

after looking it looks like two of the three labs are holding.. LOL - this first batch may end up being a practice run for all of us, but Im excited!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

maybe you can catch some pics of her opening her mouth. you should try, ive seen some pretty cool pics of fish holding eggs, and fry. (im sure MP has some)


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

You surely have some fry! How many labs do you have in the tank, what are the other fish in the tank? How big is the tank? I have two labs in my 120 and they have fry all the time, I consider it free fish food for the others, but there are a few that make it from time to time. There are currently 5 fry that are growing up nicely in my tank, I love watching them grow up and hide and avoind the other fish. The biggest on is apx. 1" still small enough to be a snack for most of my fish. If you are intersted in breeding/selling your fish, set up the fry tank with an airstone and a sponge filter, if not let them be and let nature take its course. Good luck in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LD- those fish get one glimpse of my camera and they run for the hills! LOL - I was gonna try though!

ILC- I only have three yellow labs - two of them are holding - the other occupants are red (3) and cobalt zebras (4) - they are housed in a 55 gal


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

they will cross breed you know....


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Congrats GP, you'll have babies before you know it.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LD- yeah, I had always heard they would.. I dont intend on selling them so they can do what they do.. LOL

thanks Wildtiger!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

It's like me and going to asia, hehehe :lol:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> It's like me and going to asia, hehehe :lol:


LMAO....:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> It's like me and going to asia, hehehe :lol:


:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Some of my labs suck flakes and still hold onto fry. Lab fry are big enough for flake, but mine like microworms and baby brine, too. I put my females in 15 gal. tank with loc-rocks and javamoss. Sometimes they eat them, but usually I get fry. I then keep the fry in the 15. If I don't have tank space, I don't remove the females and only occasionally get fry in the big tank. I don't strip, I would get too many to care for. I think fish prefer their own kind and only interbreed when there are no opposite sex members of the own kind. But I usually keep my labs with pea****s, just in case.


----------



## KevoTX (Mar 30, 2006)

congrats GP and thanx for the advice on my tank.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> I noticed when I fed my fish this afternoon that one of my yellow labs would swim up to the granule but refuse to eat it.. then I noticed that there is a lump in the lower jaw.. Is this fish holding eggs or fry?? If so, is there something special I should be doing?? :help:


Congrats G! If you move her into a seperate smallish tank, you can garentee the survival of the fry.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

or if you dont want the fry, get a calvus or a comp.... im pretty sure thats why they have the long mouth, to get into cracks after little fishes.


----------



## AngelBreeder (Nov 23, 2005)

How do you stip the eggs from female ?

Thanks garret


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Quick question thats alwats wondered me.

How can fish interbreed if they aren't the same species?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> Quick question thats alwats wondered me.
> 
> How can fish interbreed if they aren't the same species?


As long as they're in the same genes. i.e. platies can breed with swordtails.
So with cichlids, melanochromis can interbreed with other melanochromis, and red zebras can breed with other pseudotropheus, but melanochromis can't interbreed with melanochromis. And can no way Central Americans breed with malawis, that's just impossible.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

CichlidMan, What OB's be manmade then?


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Congrats on the breeding!! African cichlids are my mainstay! Favorite of any other family of fish. I think they rival saltwater fish for color, and are MUCH easier to take care of...IMHO.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> As long as they're in the same genes.


Doesn't have to be the same genus. I had a honduran red point ( central american cichlid ) cross with a chocolate cichlid ( south american ) once.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

ron v said:


> Doesn't have to be the same genus. I had a honduran red point ( central american cichlid ) cross with a chocolate cichlid ( south american ) once.


Wow, congratulations, but still, region has nothing to do with genes, cichlasoma inhabits both South and Central America, and both chocolate cichlids, and red points are in the genes cichliasoma. (Though some people divide this catagory into even smaller catogories like Archocentrus, which convicts and red points are suppoesed to be in. I just stick to the name cichlasoma though).


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> CichlidMan, What OB's be manmade then?


Sorry I missed this. Aren't OB's hap/mbuna crosses or something. That's what I always thought. Haplochromis and mbuna species DNA are nearly identical.

TRIVIA: Did you know that a chimps DNA is 90% similar to ours, and a bananas DNA is 70% similar to ours! Can you beleive it, man, the most sifisticated beings on the planet, yet we're cousins with bananas? Sometimes I wonder.:?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Sorry I missed this. Aren't OB's hap/mbuna crosses or something. That's what I always thought. Haplochromis and mbuna species DNA are nearly identical.
> 
> TRIVIA: Did you know that a chimps DNA is 90% similar to ours, and a bananas DNA is 70% similar to ours! Can you beleive it, man, the most sifisticated beings on the planet, yet we're cousins with bananas? Sometimes I wonder.:?



haha, i got one better than that, chimps are 90% identical to man.... but men and womens dna are only about 80% similar, i know its different, but still interesting


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

CM, i thought it was mbuna/pea****s, now am gonna have to research it further lol.

As were saying they wouldn't cross species, but i coulda swore OB was natural and not manmade, hmmm


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> What OB's be manmade then


I think OB haps and L. fullenborni etc. are natural color morphs that are rare in the wild (recessive gene) but are common in the hobby. Flowerhorns and "German Red" pea****s are hybrids.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> stip the eggs from female


You take her out and open her mouth and shake the eggs into a container (hopefully before she swallows them) Some females will just spit their eggs when netted. There are devices for tumbling the eggs. Its much easier to let the fish do the incubating, but if you take the eggs she'll spawn again sooner. Serious, for profit breeders strip mouthbrooders. There is concern that after a few generations, the fish will lose the mouthbrooding instinct both because your no longer selecting for good mothers and because fry mightbe learning about mouthbrooding from mommy.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

The german reds, eureka's, ruby reds, etc, are all properly line bred species, there's a very very fine line between line bred and hybrid.


----------

